# take a kid fishing



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice work Eric. I really enjoyed the video. Nice shirt Trey.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

lol.... love the messages. cool vid


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Enjoyed that. Thanks Eric and crew.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

The written commentary is really funny stuff Eric! ;D Thanks for sharing your day with us. It was very enjoyable.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Really nice job guys...Keep 'em coming!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

keep the video post comming as always there great and I love seeing that panga cant get enough


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks guys, Trey and I have some pretty good father/son time putting these things together, figuring out what to cut and what to keep, picking the music and of course the sub-text comments. Our time on the water is great for sure, but the vid's make for entertaining memories too. We're glad you guys are enjoying them.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeccch...pthppt....pthppt...oh that's just nasty 

Swinging a net with the skirt in your teeth... 


We already had that conversation didn't we?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Yeccch...pthppt....pthppt...oh that's just nasty
> 
> Swinging a net with the skirt in your teeth...
> 
> ...



I was waiting for that, shoulda' figured it'd be you.  

Sorry, but 40 year old habits are hard to break, add salt to taste...


----------

